# jobs for plumbers and gas engineers?



## jnrcol (Feb 10, 2011)

I am a 26 year old qualified plumber and gas engineer who is really intersted in working in australia. is there a demand for my trade in any areas of australia?  Any advice would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## viva paulista (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah, plumbers are warmly welcomed in oz.
trade is on csl, with anzsco code 334111 and with points 60,
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule3.pdf


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

We do not actually have the occupation of a gas engineer in Australia and whereas Plumbers may do work on domestic and commercial gas installations, there is also what we call a Gas Fitter and that and Plumber are two separate trades you can find details of under P and G @ Plumber (General) - 334111 
I may be wrong but I have a feeling from the odd post that the Gas Engineering of Plumbing is possibly also associated with there being a lot of central heating in the UK whereas our ducted systems are often more associate with the cooling side and hence Refrigeration and Air Conditioning Mechanics being another occupation and then heating to go with that could be euther gas, electricity or the airconditioning plant being of reverse cycle nature.

Our Plumbers do like most building trades have an up and down demand situation as building industry work goes up and down and so it can at times mean being prepared to travel to get employment.
One catch for a few trades including plumbers is that as well as having qualifications assessed by Trades Recognition Australia - Home as per the site above you need to get licensed and that will vary with a particular state but once licensed in one state it'll be more a transfer situation in moving from one state to another though the initial licensing could mean you'll need to be working under supervision for a period and that kind of means it can be harder getting employment.

Our Immigration bureaucrats at federal levels and Licensing bureaucrats at state levels appear to have some difficulty in being able to get their heads together to overcome that situation and yet will continue to claim something needs to be done for trade shortages and on the other hand they may not really have a handle on the level of demand.


----------



## Alexdolman (Feb 20, 2011)

*No Tec Schools*

There is allways a demand for plumers all tradies too. the trade level of employment is very good as the government sut down all the Tec Shools.


----------

